# felt carbon bottle cage - please help



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

hi

i live in the UK and want to buy a pair of felt carbon bottle cages with the red accent for my new 2011 ar3

they are not available in the uk so thought i would buy them from the usa but the felt usa site will only ship to the US. 

i am really desperate for a pair of these. can anyone recommend where i may be able to purchase them from that will ship internationally? :yesnod:

thanks


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

So frustrating, I have been searching all today in UK to no avail. I would also like these bottle cage holders and the Felt bottles for my F95.:mad2:

The items are

Carbon Bottle Cage - Felt Bicycles

Felt Water Bottle - Felt Bicycles


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brabus said:


> hi
> 
> i live in the UK and want to buy a pair of felt carbon bottle cages with the red accent for my new 2011 ar3
> 
> ...


Sorry for the delayed response. I saw your post on BikeRadar and here. The reason you won't find a dealer shipping to the UK is Felt prohibits it. The distributor from the USA restricts their dealers to not "mail-order" products. Selling products into the UK would undermine the growing UK distributor and their markets.

Please send me an email at davekoesel at feltbicycles dot com and I'll see what I can do to help.

Kind regards,
-SD


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello SuperdaveFelt,

I sent you the mail as instructed, hopefully you can sort something for me.:thumbsup:

I have my fingers crossed 

John


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with this Felt carbon cage? It sure is pretty and would love to have one on my Z but don't want to drop $45 on a cage if it doesn't function well.


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

hi

thanks for the response to my original post.

I have sent an email.

many thanks


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Have you had chance to look in to this? Christmas is fast approaching. I would love to see these in my Santa sack

Cheers

John


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

me too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've just taken delivery of two bottle cages and the lovely felt shirt. I must say they are wonderful products:thumbsup: and they would sell really well in the Felt outlets here in the UK. Felt should start exporting these to the UK sooner rather than later.:mad2::idea:

Carbon Bottle Cage - Felt Bicycles

Men's Race Short Sleeve Jersey - Felt Bicycles


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree, I am addicted to Felt anything. I have said bottle cage and it is a nice piece. I have a Blackburn carbon cage as well, but it now sits on the shelf. Not as nice in my opinion.


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

hey I asked first and havent heard anything from SuperfeltDave! :-(

How did you manage to get them? :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

I took it upon myself to source them from the US.


----------



## jonylightweight (Mar 8, 2012)

hi all

i have just joined the forum . just bought a 2011 felt f2 
and would also like these bottle cages.
living in the uk cannot source any.
where did others obtain theirs.


thanks


----------



## HoofAR4 (Mar 14, 2012)

brabus said:


> hey I asked first and havent heard anything from SuperfeltDave! :-(
> 
> How did you manage to get them? :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers


you had any luck yet mate getting the bottle cage ?


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

hi

i wanted two bottle cages but have been unable to obtain them. didnt hear back from superfeltdave :sad:


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brabus said:


> hi
> 
> i wanted two bottle cages but have been unable to obtain them. didnt hear back from superfeltdave :sad:


Cages are coming to the UK. As soon as I have additional details as to where to get them I'll let you know. There are many others waiting as well. I am sorry that it has taken so long.

Best,
-SD


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

SD - excellent thanks for that! :thumbsup:

you have cheered me up today even tho its snowing and cant get out on my bike!


----------



## CaliforniaRoll (Mar 18, 2012)

Superdave, I was able to buy one of the cages online, and wanted to buy another one but it says they're out of stock. Would you happen to know when they'll be back in stock?


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

SD

any news on the bottle cages for the UK? 

cheers


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brabus said:


> SD
> 
> any news on the bottle cages for the UK?
> 
> cheers


Cages have been dispatched to Europe and will be in UK stores in June. Place your orders now, I understand that the supply may not meet the huge demand that has been building while they've been out of stock.

-SD


----------



## brabus (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Dave,

thanks - I have contacted Saddleback the importer in the UK and they have advised they deal with Felt Europe and have no plans to supply these bottle cages in the UK. :mad2:

I think it would be easier to source weapons grade uranium than a pair of felt bottle cages. 

any advice gratefully received?

cheers


----------



## feltyork (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm after a pair also.. does anyone know where I can get these from?


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

They have them in stock on felts US website, not sure about other countries


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

brabus said:


> hi
> 
> i live in the UK and want to buy a pair of felt carbon bottle cages with the red accent for my new 2011 ar3
> 
> ...


The cages have been fast sellers and restocking them has been a slower process than selling them. Felt's global sales department will be putting the cages up on the shop site: http://www.felt-stuff.com/ which can be accessed through all country links via the 'Shop' link after selecting the country at www.feltbicycles.com. 

The cages should available in the shop by the end of next week. 

Thanks for your patience,
-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

feltyork said:


> I'm after a pair also.. does anyone know where I can get these from?



The cages have been fast sellers and restocking them has been a slower process than selling them. Felt's global sales department will be putting the cages up on the shop site: http://www.felt-stuff.com/ which can be accessed through all country links via the 'Shop' link after selecting the country at www.feltbicycles.com. 

The cages should available in the shop by the end of next week. 

Thanks for your patience,
-SD


----------

